# US tax deductions



## Aminuk2014 (Mar 15, 2016)

If you are under the $99,000 foreign earned income and owe no US Fed tax, why do you need to enter other duductions like UK mortgage interest and UK property tax?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, you don't need to enter any of that other stuff if your tax due is $0. Congratulations.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You are not required to itemize deductions.


----------

